# Popcorn



## oldrustycars (Oct 13, 2013)

I love making popcorn. I make it in a large stockpot, using coconut oil. I've been trying many different brands, cooking them the same way, and always using real butter and popcorn salt. A team of experts (my daughter and her college friends) have concluded that 1: I have ruined microwave or hot air popcorn for them; and 2: Orville Redenbachers is the best.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 13, 2013)

I discovered stovetop popcorn awhile ago too.  Beats the microwave version hands down!

I got some Amish kernals from a local grocer, Maiden or something like that, really good.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 13, 2013)

We, too, love stovetop popcorn.  However, we use and have used for years a device called a Whirly Pop.  It's an awesome gadget and we never have any unpopped kernels.  We also use coconut oil, which makes the popcorn taste great.

As for the type of popcorn, we purchase our popcorn at an area Amish market.  Our favorite is something called Ladyfinger.  It's tiny, tiny kernels and almost hull-less.  With butter and salt on it, it's nothing short of popcorn heaven.

Aw, boo!  Now I want some popcorn!!!!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 13, 2013)

I concur with your daughter and her friends. Pan popped popcorn is awesome. You can also add various seasonings to the oil as the popcorn cooks such as garlic for savory flavors or cinnamon for sweet flavors. I lightly coats the popcorn as it cooks.


----------



## merstar (Oct 13, 2013)

I always make it on the stovetop, and Orville Redenbacher is my favorite, also.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 13, 2013)

Katie H said:


> As for the type of popcorn, we purchase our popcorn at an area Amish market.  Our favorite is something called Ladyfinger.  It's tiny, tiny kernels and almost hull-less.  With butter and salt on it, it's nothing short of popcorn heaven.
> 
> Aw, boo!  Now I want some popcorn!!!!


 
Yes, Ladyfinger!  That's it!  Thanks Katie!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Oct 13, 2013)

My favorite is kettle corn. A little sweet and a little buttery.


----------



## cave76 (Oct 14, 2013)

I guess I'll show my age when I get a giggle about ''discovering''  pan popped popcorn. LOL

But an affectionate giggle.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm a stove top popper!

I use an old worn out heavy aluminum pan that started it's life as a pressure cooker, it's the pan my Mother used and it reminds me of old times. When I croak they can toss it out! 

Once a year, in the winter, I make a pan of popcorn with bacon grease instead of oil for old times sake!


----------



## bakechef (Oct 14, 2013)

I am a popcorn fanatic.  I cook mine in microwave using the Nordiware popper, it's awesome!  Even if you leave it in a little too long it won't burn.  It's perfectly vented to keep the popcorn from getting chewy or soggy.  That's the thing I didn't like about stove top cooking, getting the venting right for crisp, tender popcorn.  When I did pop on the stove using a wok and foil poked with holes like Alton Brown.

I've gotten a lot of people hooked on using coconut oil, I won't use anything else anymore. I use penzys fine sea salt right in with the oil and popcorn.  I really like our store brand popcorn, it's about a third the price of Orville.  I may try Orville again, the club store has a good price on it.


----------



## MrsLMB (Oct 14, 2013)

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> My favorite is kettle corn. A little sweet and a little buttery.


 
Mmmmmmm ... yep yep yep .. yummy stuff !!


----------



## Oldvine (Oct 14, 2013)

That's our recipe:  coconut oil, popcorn, butter, fine salt.


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 14, 2013)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I concur with your daughter and her friends. Pan popped popcorn is awesome. You can also add various seasonings to the oil as the popcorn cooks such as garlic for savory flavors or cinnamon for sweet flavors. I lightly coats the popcorn as it cooks.


You live and learn - I didn't know you could make popcorn in the m/wave.

The first time I made popcorn in a pan I took the lid off while it was popping. It was all over the kitchen! 

Don't ask me why I did it. Lapse of concentration is my only excuse!


----------



## merstar (Oct 14, 2013)

bakechef said:


> I am a popcorn fanatic.  I cook mine in microwave using the Nordiware popper, it's awesome!  Even if you leave it in a little too long it won't burn.  It's perfectly vented to keep the popcorn from getting chewy or soggy.  That's the thing I didn't like about stove top cooking, getting the venting right for crisp, tender popcorn.  When I did pop on the stove using a wok and foil poked with holes like Alton Brown.
> 
> I've gotten a lot of people hooked on using coconut oil, I won't use anything else anymore. I use penzys fine sea salt right in with the oil and popcorn.  I really like our store brand popcorn, it's about a third the price of Orville.  I may try Orville again, the club store has a good price on it.



When doing it on the stovetop, leave the lid slightly ajar - that will keep the popcorn from getting too moist. I do that all the time, and I always have dry, crispy popcorn. I hesitated for years to buy Orville, since it was so expensive, but after trying many other brands, Orville won out by far.


----------



## merstar (Oct 14, 2013)

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> My favorite is kettle corn. A little sweet and a little buttery.



I love it drizzled with melted chocolate.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 14, 2013)

Ii never had a problem with my popcorn getting moist. I always use the same pot though, so maybe the lid is loose enough.


----------



## bakechef (Oct 14, 2013)

The lid I had at the time had a lip around the glass edge where the metal rim was that collected steam, so even when I tipped the lid for venting it would drip.  I moved to the stir-fry, wok style pan with foil and holes poked in it, that worked really well for tender crisp popcorn.  Now that I have this popper, it's all that I use, I really love it.  I was surprised how effective it was being so simple.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 14, 2013)

I prefer stove-popped popcorn. I use coconut oil and top with some nutritional yeast to get that "cheesy" taste without the calories parm. adds.


----------



## bakechef (Oct 15, 2013)

I really need to try that nutritional yeast, I've heard good things about it.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 15, 2013)

I had some popcorn a few days ago. The hardware store has a machine for it's customers, free for the taking. It tasted just like I remember, when it was a big deal to get popcorn at Masons, GC Murphy, Kmart... That's been my extent of having popcorn for the past several years. Back when I made it, it was always Orville's though. But microwave has certainly come a long way from 15 years ago and that's what I usually pick up when I have a taste for popcorn. It would take me five years to use up a jar of OR's, maybe longer.


----------



## bakechef (Oct 15, 2013)

If I did microwave popcorn it would be pop secret homestyle, it's good without all that fake butter flavor!


----------



## Caslon (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm suddenly getting nostalgic for Jiffy Pop, as much fun to make as it  is to eat.


----------



## Addie (Oct 15, 2013)

bakechef said:


> If I did microwave popcorn it would be pop secret homestyle, it's good without all that fake butter flavor!



That 'fake' butter is nothing but all chemicals. Horrible stuff! I always get the plain and add my own melted butter after it is popped.


----------



## Zagut (Oct 15, 2013)

Katie H said:


> We, too, love stovetop popcorn. However, we use and have used for years a device called a Whirly Pop. It's an awesome gadget and we never have any unpopped kernels. We also use coconut oil, which makes the popcorn taste great.


 

The Whirley Pop is a great device! 

I don't think I could make popcorn without one anymore. Not only does it 
virtually eliminate unpopped kernels it also lets you use less oil. 

Do they still make Jiffy Pop? I loved that stuff as a kid. Had a friend who insisted it only worked if you chanted "Pop Pop Jiffy Pop" as you shook it on the stove.

The Whirley Pop is just as much fun to use as Jiffy Pop. Another plus is that you can add some sugar and get Glazed/Caramel popcorn.

Temperature is important in popcorn popping.

Your corn should pop into a basic "butterfly shape". If it pops into a round ball (mushroom shape) you're popping it too hot. It will be tough and chewy.

Enjoy your popcorn folks and spice it anyway you see fit. It's one of those foods even my cardiologist likes.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 15, 2013)

bakechef said:


> I really need to try that nutritional yeast, I've heard good things about it.


I buy it at the bulk food store. I dress steamed green beans with it, top popcorn with it, use it in place of little amounts re: recipes that call for parm. cheese. Love it on steamed broccoli. I also add a bit to scrambled eggs. Love the stuff.


----------



## cave76 (Oct 16, 2013)

Zagut said:


> The Whirley Pop is a great device!
> 
> I don't think I could make popcorn without one anymore. Not only does it
> virtually eliminate unpopped kernels it also lets you use less oil.



Zagut----- I  bought a Whirley Pop last year and I had absolutely NO luck with it at all! In fact it was LESS than no luck.
What's your secret---- because I've kept it thinking to try again. I would like to use it because a lot more popcorn can be popped in it.

I have an electric coil stove---- would that make a difference?


----------



## Zagut (Oct 16, 2013)

I have no secret. 

I got mine from my sister about 15 years ago.

I thought it was a silly contraption but after I used it I became a fan.

I just followed the instructions.

Preheat to medium high. #8 seems to work on my cooktop. I did need to play with the heat at first. (The butterfly-mushroom thing really works)

Add the popcorn and oil. (I have used butter in place of oil) Put it on the stove and start stirring slowly and evenly.

If you add sugar be prepared for more clean up. 

It starts popping in about 2 minutes and is usually finished in another 3 to 4 minutes.

Once it stops take it off the heat and dump it in a bowl. Add seasoning of choice and enjoy.

I have the bowl and seasonings ready so perhaps my luck is timing.

I try to use as little oil as I can and have found being quick with adding whatever seasoning helps it stick to the kernels. 

Hey it's popcorn so experiment and enjoy.


----------



## Addie (Oct 16, 2013)

At first I had no idea what all of you were talking about. Yoohoo, Google, come here. I have seen them for years. Was never interested. Years ago I had a Presto Hot air popper. Wore it out making pop corn for my son and his friends. So I resorted to the micro pop corn. But have always bought the butterless, seasonless package. Melted my own butter and added my own salt. but even those packages make just too much for me. The Whirley Pop is looking betterer and betterer (childrenese) more and more.


----------



## Zagut (Oct 16, 2013)

It's a funny looking contraption for sure Addie.

But it really cuts down on unpopped kernels and once you get used to it you can use less oil.

I'd have never bought one myself but since getting it as a gift I've been sold on the darned thing.

If mine dies I will replace it.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 17, 2013)

cave76 said:


> Zagut----- I  bought a Whirley Pop last year and I had absolutely NO luck with it at all! In fact it was LESS than no luck.
> What's your secret---- because I've kept it thinking to try again. I would like to use it because a lot more popcorn can be popped in it.
> 
> I have an electric coil stove---- would that make a difference?



I've used my Whirley Pop on electric coils, smooth top and gas with no problems.  The only part of the learning curve with any of these types of stove is you have to "play" with the popper in order to learn how the type of stove interacts with it as far as the heat is concerned.

As Zagut said, it makes perfect corn with far less oil that I ever used in the past.

Give it another try cave76.  Once you've mastered it, you will love it.


----------



## Zagut (Oct 17, 2013)

Katie H said:


> I've used my Whirley Pop on electric coils, smooth top and gas with no problems. The only part of the learning curve with any of these types of stove is you have to "play" with the popper in order to learn how the type of stove interacts with it as far as the heat is concerned.
> 
> As Zagut said, it makes perfect corn with far less oil that I ever used in the past.
> 
> Give it another try cave76. Once you've mastered it, you will love it.


 

Experimentation is the key.

It beats microwave popcorn in taste and ease of preparation .

But a few less then perfect batches should be expected on the learning curve.


----------



## cave76 (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks to Zagut and KatieH for their encouraging words to experiment. I will---- but will you clean up the mess if it fails? LOL 

I hope my learning curve will be short and sweet and I promise (!) not to get too disappointed if I have to try a couple of times. My electric coil stove is old and touchy.

I didn't get any manual with it because I bought it at Goodwill. Anything I should know before trying again? Turn the handle all the time? Adjust temp? Vent the top? Etc.?


----------



## cave76 (Oct 19, 2013)

Oh, and what " butterfly-mushroom thing"? (Whirly Top)


----------



## Janet H (Oct 19, 2013)

I think I've posted this on another thread but... I love the presto power pop (microwave).  It's a little fussy but makes the best popcorn I've ever had.  You can use your choice of oils or butter or simply air pop.  I usually use a butter olive oil blend and then throw in salt and some sage.  Since you can add seasonings before you pop, they are evenly spread across kernels.

Over the years, I've tried all sorts of poppers and this one is hands down the best.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 19, 2013)

cave76 said:


> Thanks to Zagut and KatieH for their encouraging words to experiment. I will---- but will you clean up the mess if it fails? LOL
> 
> I hope my learning curve will be short and sweet and I promise (!) not to get too disappointed if I have to try a couple of times. My electric coil stove is old and touchy.
> 
> I didn't get any manual with it because I bought it at Goodwill. Anything I should know before trying again? Turn the handle all the time? Adjust temp? Vent the top? Etc.?



You'll have to "discover" the right temp for your stove coils but, yes, once the corn begins to pop, you need to continuously turn the crank to keep things moving.

I'll have to check my folder where I keep instruction manuals and see if there's one for my Whirley Pop.  If there is, I'll scan it and send it to you via PM/email.


----------



## Zagut (Oct 19, 2013)

cave76 said:


> Oh, and what " butterfly-mushroom thing"? (Whirly Top)


 
It's hard to describe but once you've popped a few batches at different temps you'll see it. 

A Mushroom has a top and a Butterfly has wings.

Just remember that it's just popcorn and that's always a good thing.


----------



## cave76 (Oct 19, 2013)

Katie H said:


> You'll have to "discover" the right temp for your stove coils but, yes, once the corn begins to pop, you need to continuously turn the crank to keep things moving.
> 
> I'll have to check my folder where I keep instruction manuals and see if there's one for my Whirley Pop.  If there is, I'll scan it and send it to you via PM/email.




Oh, my !!!!  I really didn't mean to make any work for you---- but that would be wonderful. Thank you so much.


----------



## cave76 (Oct 20, 2013)

Katie----- I hope you haven't gone to all the work of sending me the instructions for the Whirley Pop which you kindly offered to do.

I found the instructions on the Internet:

One thing I didn't know and which may have been responsible for my failure----- we're not supposed to put the unit on the heat source and heat it and the oil first!

Since that's how I always made popcorn in a reg. pan I probably did that.

So, now---- I'll try again following the manual!

WhirleyPop™ Popcorn Popper - Instructions

Click here to view the Instructional Video.

Please visit the FAQ for the answers to many common questions.

Seasoning Instructions: First Time Use
Wash and season pan:
Add 1 tablespoon of vegetable oil. Tilt the pan to coat the bottom and sides of the pan. Heat for 20 seconds or until oil is hot. Do not leave pan unattended.
Remove from heat and let cool
Wipe out with a napkin and start popping!
Popping Instructions:

Do not add any ingredients while the popper is on any heat source
Use the proper amounts of oil and popcorn.
For Popcorn use 1/2 Cup
For Oil use 1-3 Tablespoon
Some gourmet hybrid popcorn such as white, crimson or petite pop-up smaller and should be adjusted accordingly
As you become more comfortable with your popper, you can reduce the amount of oil used to as low as a single teaspoon. That's about 41 calories - 4 1/2 fat grams!
Stove Instructions:

Do not preheat popper and oil
Place popper with added ingredients on gas stove and turn on the burner. Medium heat is best.
If using electric range, heat range only to medium-high; place popper with added ingredients on heated unit
Stir slowly, adjust temperature as needed so popping is complete in about 3 minutes
Continue stirring through entire process until there is only an occasional pop...pop, or until the handle becomes hard to turn. Do not force the handle.
Remove from heat immediately
Transfer into a serving bowl
Add butter and salt or your favorite seasoning
CAUTION:
Never place empty popper on heated stovetop
Never leave popper unattended while popping

Whirley Pop Stovetop Popper Instructions for Use


----------



## cave76 (Oct 23, 2013)

I girded my loins, figuratively, and tried my Whirley Pop last night! Following all the directions! Duh! 

It came out perfectly! I'm so happy!


----------



## Addie (Oct 23, 2013)

cave76 said:


> I girded my loins, figuratively, and tried my Whirley Pop last night! Following all the directions! Duh!
> 
> It came out perfectly! I'm so happy!



Aaah! The sweet taste of success! Good job!


----------



## Katie H (Oct 23, 2013)

cave76 said:


> I girded my loins, figuratively, and tried my Whirley Pop last night! Following all the directions! Duh!
> 
> It came out perfectly! I'm so happy!




Ain't it great!  Now you see why those of us who have one love them so much.  

Now go pop some more corn!!


----------



## cave76 (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm hooked! But can someone explain how I can take the top of the WT, after popping and when it's hot? I managed, but it wasn't easy (for me). Maybe because I don't have an  opposable  thumb? LOL


----------



## Zagut (Oct 23, 2013)

Glad you had success Cave. 

The Whirley Pop is as quick as Microwave and as much fun as Jiffy Pop. 

Mine doesn't require me to take the top off.

One side opens up and has a simple clip that holds it in place.

You do need an opposable thumb to use it. 

If it's too hot I suggest a pot holder or towel.

Enjoy your Whirley Pop and be sure to experiment with the different seasoning suggestions they have. 

Eat lot's of popcorn because Cardiologists don't complain. Not to mention it's good and tasty.


----------

